# Cubed Jerky?!?



## sarahripp (Nov 12, 2015)

I have about 5 pounds of cubed venison that I marinated for about 36 hours. I just put it all in the dehydrator. I am wondering how ridiculous of an idea this was. Should it have marinated a lot longer? Some of the cubes are up to an inch thick. Is this to thick? I normally make strip Jerky and decided to try the same recipe on cubes. Any advice?


----------



## ak1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I think you might have a hard time getting it to dry properly.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

SarahRipp said:


> I have about 5 pounds of cubed venison that I marinated for about 36 hours. I just put it all in the dehydrator. I am wondering how ridiculous of an idea this was. Should it have marinated a lot longer? Some of the cubes are up to an inch thick. Is this to thick? I normally make strip Jerky and decided to try the same recipe on cubes. Any advice?


That's not ridiculous at all. Marinating time could have been a bit longer, but are you using a cure, or just marinating for flavor? With a proper ratio of cure, 36 hours should be enough time. Texture checks during drying may be a bit more involved in order to accurately gauge dryness (I weigh pre-dried and post-dried to gauge the dryness). If you have marinated weight of the meat, then pull and weigh again when you think it's dry...I shoot for 48-52% weight loss, myself. Note that if the pieces are not uniform size/thickness the smaller pieces will dry faster. Up to one inch thick compared to 1/8-3/16" thick? Yeah, you're in for a long run in the dehydrator, but it's doable.  I've made smoked/dried 3/8" thick pepper-steak jerky and it took about twice as long to dry as thinner strips would, so be prepared for, oh, maybe 3 times your normal drying time.

Eric

BTW, welcome to the SMF family!!!


----------



## ak1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I would think that perhaps the outside would dry quicker than the inside, so that by the time the inside was dry enough, the outside would be too dry.

Heck, I may just be blowin' smoke out my butt, but I do hope it turns out well. I like the idea of little jerky cubes.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

AK1 said:


> I would think that perhaps the outside would dry quicker than the inside, so that by the time the inside was dry enough, the outside would be too dry.
> 
> Heck, I may just be blowin' smoke out my butt, but I do hope it turns out well. I like the idea of little jerky cubes.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


You're correct, however, if it's over-dry on the outside, the moisture will equalize over time, from inside to outside, even after it's packaged for storage. That's where pre/post dried weights are a great way to track your drying progress...I also use weights for cured heat-dried sausages.

Eric


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 12, 2015)

forluvofsmoke said:


> You're correct, however, if it's over-dry on the outside, the moisture will equalize over time, from inside to outside, even after it's packaged for storage. That's where pre/post dried weights are a great way to track your drying progress...I also use weights for cured heat-dried sausages.
> 
> Eric


Vacpack the cubes. That never fails to surface any moisture from my jerky within a couple of hours. It's a nice trick I use when when I've overdried my jerky a bit.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't forget to Introduce yourself.

As for the cubed jerky, did you use cure in the marinade? Also, these guys got it covered with the dryness and balancing out.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Also, post some pics. Everyone around here likes pics.


----------



## sarahripp (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow! Thanks guys! I didn't think anyone had seen my post so I quit checking on it. I guess I was not as patient as I need to be. 
The cubes turned out horrible (in my opinion ) my husband caught me getting ready to pitch them in the garbage and stopped me. He loved them! They were pretty shriveled and overly dry at first. I don't know if they ever came out of it because I wanted nothing to do with them lol. It may have just been the outside though.

I did not use a cure. Only marinated for flavor. I have only used a cure when using venison burger to make jerky. Which I still cannot master :( 

I made about 2 pounds of venison strip jerky tonight. I wish I would have known y'all liked pictures. I will for sure next time!

Thank you again for all your advice! I sincerely appreciate it!


----------

